

My First Blog Post - Why I'm doing this - materialhero
http://wesleyadam.com/post/39390019558/intro-to-come-why-in-the-world-would-anyone-blog

======
materialhero
Hey everyone! For a while, I've just been lurking and posting interesting
articles without contributing much of my own content. I've decided for the new
year that this has to change. This is my first post on a personal blog and I
hope to continue it ad infinitum. Please let me know what you think!

